# Nvidia graphic kernel and setting up same

## Kingsblue

Im using an Nvidia graphics kernel, as im using x.org and own an nvidia card, but im really having trouble finding an howto set this up, and even if I did the right thing compiling this!

Im in the belief that im using an nvidia nforce motherboard, that should make a difference?!

Ive installed x.org and xfce4, and its working with no prob, but both at console and in desktop it seems like im running 640*480 or something, very small resolution.

what config files do I need to mess with and how, and do I need to emerge somthing special?

----------

## gustafson

Try:

[code]

Xorg -configure

[/code]

Then move the /root/xorg.conf.new (I think this is the filename... though you will be told when you run it) to /etc/xorf.conf and restart X.

You should only need minor tweeks after that (of the xorg.conf file).  Works for me.

----------

## Kingsblue

Ill try it out ASAP  :Smile: 

----------

## Kingsblue

I just ran xorgconfig, choosed my settings, and I think it choosed everything for me then, as I didnt copied anything anywhere but it sure uses better resolution.

Though my hertz seems a bit fucked.. my eyes are getting burned..  :Smile: 

This might not be the right topic, but do you know how to enable xfce4 so it auto starts when computer boots?!

----------

## swamp.man

R there other Xorg configuration tools on gentoo?

----------

## Kingsblue

xorgcfg - Its more like a graphical setup, im not sure in any difference though!

----------

## swamp.man

Thanks, I gave xorgcfg a try last night, about the same as xorgconfigure

w/ a little bit of a gui. Noted that for some reason it wrote the graphics

card selection "GeForce FX 5700 LE" to the Chipset field, this caused

errors so just commmented out.

Fell that I'm getting pretty close now. With the new /etc/xorg.config, I try

startx. I get a blank screen w/ the little "X" cursor in the middle. Can't

move it, nothing else happens. Ctrl-Alt-Del out of X and see the error;

Xconnection to :0.0 broken (...

Looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log mostly looks like things are going right,

the nvidia driver probes a lot of stuff and not really any errors of

warnings. The only real warning is:

OpenAPM failed /dev/apm_bios no such file or dir.

Can someone tell me what :0.0 is? And, maybe how to proceed?

----------

## 2K_amd64

the real config file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf

you dont need any external configuration tools than nano

the brief howto comes with nvidia drivers package, it`s also located in driver download page as readme.txt. I never had installing nvidia graphics drivers reading that document. Very clean installation and very brief step by step documentation.

----------

## swamp.man

Sorry my mistake (typo), the config file I am refering to is indeed /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Any idea on the :0.0 error? I am unsure on what this is.

----------

## Kingsblue

Which nvidia driver package are you refering to?!

the one you emerge or what, I dont see any documentation.. probably cause I dont know where to look..

----------

## swamp.man

I believe he is refering to the README avalible on the nvidia.com website in 

the driver download section. This thing is chuck full of xorg / nvidia driver 

information. Additional, it has been suggested that it is a better procedure to 

download teh driver install from nvidia verses using the ebuild. I can not 

confirm this. And, I don't think it addresses my :0.0 question.

----------

## Kingsblue

I have no clue, im new to gentoo.. havent touched linux in 5 years, and a few days ago I installed gentoo from stage1, compiling and implementing use flags and stuff..

Im using my com as a test environment, testing all sorts of sh!t, before I do a clean install again  :Smile: 

Ive help you if I could !  :Wink: 

----------

## 2K_amd64

after the IP :0.0 means => first zero means your screen ID, second zero means your color orrr something like that. It might be default bpp scheme. anyway. If you get :0.0 error, you should be mistaken in /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere that does not let you activate your x default screen. So, please consult NVIDIA documentation. READ. They give the best support for linux for vga. 

If you want a quick solution :

1) emerge search mkx86conf (I really don't remember the package name)

2) emerge that_package

3) mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-1 (mv and backup your conf file)

4) execute mkxf......... (it creates an xorg.conf for you, most probably with vesa drivers)

5) consult README in NVIDIA package, how to setup X config

6) at least change driver to nvidia rather than whatever is set for you

7) keep on reading

----------

## 2K_amd64

warning OpenAPM is something different. Consult openapm docs. most probably you dont have apm support enabled in kernel. I never have and it never bothers me.

a warning with :0.0 means, she cant do/accomplish something with your default X display. It addresses the problem. Nothing to worry.

More on :0.0

lets say you have an activated X session. And then, (assuming you do permission stuff well), you go to a tty (ctrl-alt-f2) and login and say (assuming your shell is bash) export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0.0 and you have proper rights (doing xhost + + is not recomended) and you execute mozilla from that tty shell. the mozilla appears in x screen.

:0.0 is nothing but addressing

----------

